# New diesel owner needs all the advice he can get.



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Some of you may remember a post I made asking for advice about buying a truck years ago. Well I finally bought a 99 F250. Now to work out the kinks, the check engine light was on when I got it according to the owner because of the super chip. took the super chip off and pulled code P0118 from it, which I thought was a coolant sensor. But upon talking to the dealer they said it's not even a valid code for a 7.3. Anyway I cleared the code, but the light is still on, rescanned and got nothing not even the P0118. This is because of one of 1 things, The Superchip left something tripped or the Bullydog Powerhound which it also had in it when I bought it, though I never used till I got the super chip off. It also could be that the previous owner did an 02 interior swap with an automatic, could that do something? A friend said that the odometer shouldn't work because the 99 is analog and the 02 is digital and those interiors don't match up. The odometer works from what I can tell? If this is the case can I get just a cluster for a 99 and put it in or do I need a full dash? is there and after market option that will work with my current set up?

Another thing is the Bullydog, first, its wired to a generic 3 position switch that apparently comes the kit when bought new. But I don't know what position is what, I know the up position is the +70 and I'm guessing the middle is either nothing or +40 and the bottom is off? From there it goes right into the wiring harness on top of the block. From what I can tell that's what its intended to do. My question is if that is there is there a different harness I would need to go back to stock, from what I hear everything should plug back up but I'm just making. 
I've been contemplating taking it out because most of the trucks I see with chips/mods like this end up breaking a lot, and considering I just bought this I can't afford that. Not to mention I don't need all that power.

I have an appointment to get the computer re-flashed Saturday but if I decide to keep the chip I'll cancel it.

Help please?

Have a great weekend,

John


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh the joys of buying mod'd truck from somebody else. The CEL could be on forever now if they swapped in an 2002 dash and made the truck an automatic from a stick. Something is not jiving with the computer. I hope they didn't hack all those mods.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

go out when its cold in the morning, push the fuel pedal to the floor, start the truck and keep it floored for at least 3 min.  j/k, dont do this.

But, my neigbor did this with his truck. It was a 93 IDI 7.3 non turbo. Every morning, 15* out, just kept the pedal right to the floor! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

pooleo8;1373470 said:


> go out when its cold in the morning, push the fuel pedal to the floor, start the truck and keep it floored for at least 3 min.  j/k, dont do this.
> 
> But, my neigbor did this with his truck. It was a 93 IDI 7.3 non turbo. Every morning, 15* out, just kept the pedal right to the floor! LMAO!!!!


Good advice Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

pooleo8;1373470 said:


> But, my neigbor did this with his truck. It was a 93 IDI 7.3 non turbo. Every morning, 15* out, just kept the pedal right to the floor! LMAO!!!!


I think my arm would accidentally twitch hitting him with my metal shovel as I walked past for the sake of the truck.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

the truck is still a stick I ran the fun and made sure of that, but the dash is out of an automatic.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you do any research on the code yourself?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea P01118 "coolant sensor out of range" check engine light still on with no code after reflash although they did find the same code, but didn't have time to run a full diagnosis


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you could have a bad coolant temp sensor.

and there is a good possibility the bullydog is turning the CEL on too. 

they are ok, but there are also way better tuners out there.
DP tuners is one of them
even the 60hp econo tune from DP is a 100 times better than a bullydog.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

tjctransport;1375603 said:


> you could have a bad coolant temp sensor.
> 
> and there is a good possibility the bullydog is turning the CEL on too.
> 
> ...


I had thought that too but I removed the bullydog before the reflash.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

more then likley,,its the sensor. should be by the t-stat housing.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

What are you using to pull the codes. You cant use a normal code reader like AutoZone has to pull the codes. It needs to be something like AE or a Snap on to see the correct codes.

My guess is its a ICP out of range because of the junk chip.


----------



## dally (Dec 13, 2011)

my two cents: get rid of the off the shelf tunes you have in your truck. They are going to cause problems eventually. I suggest going with a custom tuned chip. your shift points will be changed along with many other things to make your truck run a whole lot better. Dp tuner, swamps, tony wildman, Thats just a few of the good tuners


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Already took the chips out, and re-flashed. BTW its a 5 speed.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the power lock relay/solenoid is? Mine don't work and the Manuel said listen for the click and I got no click but I can't find it to replace it.

Thanks and have a great weekend,

John


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

do you have factory keyless entry?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you ck for pwr and gnd at the drivers switch? I would start there first. Could be chacing ghosts when it could just be switch


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

has power and ground.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then do u have factory keyless entry. Wiring is different


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

power lock motor is most likely bad. you need to remove the guts of the door to access it. the power lock motor is on the door latch assembly


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Frankly, I'm starting to think a trip to the dealer is necessary, I'm the kinda guy who likes to do service myself but with this interior swap I want someone who's seen more then a couple. I found the sensor and got diagrams for the T-case position sensor but if I'm going to pay to have one thing done, I might as well get her all done. Not to mention this morning when I stopped at Morrie's they said it would $129 to even look at it, versus 50 bucks down at Tom Heffernan all said and done. And that was after Morrie's sold me the wrong part.


----------

